# Layer3 TV



## Mike1096 (Jan 20, 2018)

Anyone use it or have info??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

no

[you can disable a signature in settings of the app, your post is shorter then this meaningless line]


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> no


So your definitive answer is nobody has Layer 3 TV? <sigh>


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Not available in Phoenix.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's an article that gives some background on it What Is Layer3 TV and How Does It Work? which makes it sound interesting but of course since they are a cable TV service they aren't available here. You can go to their website to see if it is available in your area yet. According to this in the _Denver Post_ today What to expect from T-Mobile's future disruptive, Denver-based TV service? "Listening to customers" their goal is to become part of the 5G world through the T-Mobile/Sprint merger.

At this point it's hard to figure out who the streaming players are going to be in 2025, but it looks like it's leaning towards existing cable/telecom companies perhaps merged with content providers.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

Mike1096 said:


> Anyone use it or have info??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes I had it for one month, would of kept it but did not realize I still had a contract with DTV, Picture quality is excellent , customer service is excellent , im in California so it was available. the best thing to do is call them and ask them even thing you want to know, they will have the answers, USA based. also you can go on youtube there some info there, and are no hidden charges.


----------



## GoLongAndChopChop881 (Dec 20, 2017)

Layer3 was available for Chicago, Dallas, Denver, Los Angeles, Washington D.C. markets. Some channels were not added and/or in the lineup such as Univision. The allHD package had no SD duplicates (some channels are only in SD without an HD feed launched). Man, it uses HEVC encoding unlike many cable providers as well. 

Have you ever heard that T-Mobile was going to acquire DISH in 2015?


----------



## Mike1096 (Jan 20, 2018)

GoLongAndChopChop881 said:


> Layer3 was available for Chicago, Dallas, Denver, Los Angeles, Washington D.C. markets. Some channels were not added and/or in the lineup such as Univision. The allHD package had no SD duplicates (some channels are only in SD without an HD feed launched). Man, it uses HEVC encoding unlike many cable providers as well.
> 
> Have you ever heard that T-Mobile was going to acquire DISH in 2015?


I'm currently using Layer3 here in Chicago and I have to say the PQ is outstanding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GoLongAndChopChop881 (Dec 20, 2017)

Mike1096 said:


> I'm currently using Layer3 here in Chicago and I have to say the PQ is outstanding.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


About the PQ from DISH, let's take an example of Univision Deportes HD. The PQ may be a little pixelated if they're using HD Lite (1440x1080).


----------



## Mike1096 (Jan 20, 2018)

GoLongAndChopChop881 said:


> About the PQ from DISH, let's take an example of Univision Deportes HD. The PQ may be a little pixelated if they're using HD Lite (1440x1080).


Who uses HD lite? Dish? I don't know what Layer3 is using. It looks damn good though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

